# Gates Carbon Drive



## Nico Lai (4. September 2008)

Hallo Falco,
Ich habe schon euren '09er Katalog durchgesehen und auch das Argon mit dem Riemenantrieb gefunden...



...und genau dazu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:




Gibt es durch die Öffnung im Heckdreieck Einbußen in Punkto Stabilität zum konventionellen Argon? Die Sitzstrebe ist ja immerhin "nur" durch zwei Schrauben im Ausfallende mit der Kettenstrebe verbunden. Ich könnte mir eine geringere Verwindungssteifigkeit vorstellen???
Auf einem Bild von der Eurobike ist das Riemenrad auf der Position des 2.ten Kettenblattes montiert. Ist ein Anbau auf der Aussenseite der Kurbel nicht möglich (Riemenlinie)? Wäre optisch evtl. ansprechender.
Bestehen Einschränkungen bei der Reifenfreiheit durch die geänderte Kettenstrebe?
Wie empfindlich ist die ganze Geschichte den bei Dreck und Schlamm? (Alpencrosstauglichkeit)
Mit welchem Aufpreis ist für die Änderungen bei einem Argon RoCC-Rahmen zu rechnen und was soll der Riemen, Riemenscheibe und Ritzel für Rohloff kosten?
In welchen Dimensionen gibts die Scheiben und Ritzel vgl. mit herkömmlichen Kettenblättern und welche Aufnahmen (Bsp. 4-Arm 104mm, 5-Arm 94mm)?






Kannst Du eventuell mal ein paar Detailbilder vom Hinterbau hier einstellen. Speziell vom Heckdreieck und dem Kettenstreben-Yoke.



Ich hoffe keine Frage vergessen zu haben


----------



## Falco Mille (9. September 2008)

Hallo Olli, es ist nicht möglich, dieses System bei einem älteren Modell nachzurüsten. Carbon Drive ist nur bei einem neuen Rahmen möglich. Damit erübrigen sich, denke ich, die übrigen Fragen. Ansonsten: Alle Infos zu Gates Carbon Drive unter www.g-boxx.com

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (9. September 2008)

Bei einem neuen Argon mit der Option CD (Carbon Drive) ist der Aufpreis 300 EUR incl. Carbon Drive und die beiden Pulleys.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Nico Lai (9. September 2008)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hallo Falco,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]da haben wir uns wohl mißverstanden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Es sollte auch keine Nach-/ Umrüstung werden, sondern ein neuer Rahmen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Daher ist doch noch die eine oder andere Frage offen[/FONT]




[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In dem Eurobike-Video hast du ja erwähnt, daß das offene Heckdreieck nicht so in Serie gehen wird, sondern ein geändertes Kettenstrebenhufeisen kommt. [/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Habt Ihr dazu denn schon irgendwas an veröffentlichembaren Bild / Zeichnungsmaterial damit ich mir das ungefähr vorstellen kann? Bleibt da ein Schlitz oder gibt es eine Form-/ Kraftschlüssige Verbindung?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Weiterhin sind für mich die Fragen 2  4 noch offen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Komplettpreis ist jetzt klar, evtl. noch Ersatzteilpreise einzeln (Riemen, Riemenscheibe vorn/hinten); Ersatzteile (neuer Riemen, andere Übersetzungen) könnte ich über meinen Nicolai-Händler bestellen, oder nur direkt bei Euch?[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ich fahre an meinem Helius CC momentan Rohloff (44/16) mit einer FRM CU2x9 Kurbel und würde das so übernehmen wollen. Gibt es für diese Kurbel (5-Arm Lk 94mm) passende Scheiben? - Gates PDF entspricht 44/16 konventionell > 50/19 mit Riemen???[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Entsprechend der Kettenstrebenlänge des aktuellen Argon ROCC (413mm) gibt es, wenn ich die >>Chainstaylength versus Beltlength<<-Tabellen richtig gedeutet habe, keine passende Kombination? Strebenlänge muß bei einem 113er Riemen Beispielsweise 428,31mm betragen. Bei den anderen Riemen noch mehr.[/FONT]
Ich weiß Du hast damit nichts zu tun, aber leider sind die Infos über Gates auf der UT-Webseite recht dürftig.



DANKE


----------



## Falco Mille (9. September 2008)

Hallo Olli, sobald der Verschluss des hinteren Rahmendreiecks für die Serie feststeht, werden wir dies veröffentlichen.

Auf der g-boxx.com Seite findest Du die Daten zu Riemenlängen, Pulleygrößen Übersetzungen und Kompatiblitäten. Größen, die dort nicht angegeben sind, sind auch nicht verfügbar. UT arbeitet an der Erweiterung der Palette. Sobald es dazu etwas Neues gibt, ist das ebenfalls auf g.boxx.com zu finden. Bei weiteren Fragen bitte eine Mail an [email protected] oder bei UT anrufen unter 05185-60266-50

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Black Evil (11. September 2009)

Also dass Problem bezüglich der Nachrüstung eines Riemenantriebes ist ja, dass man ja irgendwie den Riemen in den Rahmen einfädeln muß.
Gibt es denn wirklich keine Möglichkeit, da irgendwie was nachzurüsten ??


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Also dass Problem bezüglich der Nachrüstung eines Riemenantriebes ist ja, dass man ja irgendwie den Riemen in den Rahmen einfädeln muß.
> Gibt es denn wirklich keine Möglichkeit, da irgendwie was nachzurüsten ??



Doch, schon. Nennt sich Öffnung im hinteren Rahmendreieck. Kostet 3,59 plus ein bisschen Arbeit, lässt jedoch die Rahmensteifigkeit ganz gewaltig sinken.


----------



## Black Evil (11. September 2009)

Kannst du mal konkreter werden. Wo gibts Infos zu diesem Verschluß ?

Und kann man den Gates-Drive einzeln bekommen und wo ?


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Kannst du mal konkreter werden. Wo gibts Infos zu diesem Verschluß ?







Von Verschluss hab ich nichts gesagt...



Black Evil schrieb:


> Und kann man den Gates-Drive einzeln bekommen und wo ?



http://www.g-boxx.com/e-carbondrive.html


----------



## Black Evil (11. September 2009)

Es gibt also keinen Verschluß, den man nachrüsten kann ?


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Es gibt also keinen Verschluß, den man nachrüsten kann ?



Doch, viele. Allerdings sind das meist individuelle Lösungen. Und für jede dieser Lösungen muss man Schweißen oder Löten. So fertig zum kaufen soweit ich weiss nicht. Es ist ja schließlich auch jeder Rahmen anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (11. September 2009)

Kannste mal irgendeinen Link oder so posten....nur falls du was zur Hand hast.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Kannste mal irgendeinen Link oder so posten....nur falls du was zur Hand hast.



http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/contact.php?lang=us

Da mal durchklicken.


----------



## F.H.S (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wer sich für Nachrüstlösungen interessiert, kann sich ja mal folgenden Link anschauen - nur als Anregung.
www.razyboard.com/system/morethread-zahnriemen-rohloffforum-1625195-5764832-0.html
Gruß, FHS


----------



## -XC- (16. Oktober 2009)

ich frage mich warum dieser "neue" antrieb so gehypt wird :? beim auto ist die kette auch besser.
leise? mag sein...wirklich hören tue ich meine kette auch nicht :/ nein auch im auto nicht 

haltbarer? bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt (bei einer weltumrundung mit 19000Meilen musste der fahrer auch den riemen wechseln)
wenn ichs drauf ankommen lasse hält das meine kette auch...und selbst wenn ich 10 standard ketten durchjage wäre ich vermutlich immer noch billiger dabei als auch nur eine von diesen spezial anfertigungen zu nutzen...

beschädigungen sind nicht von außen direkt erkennbar (ob das ganze ding natürlich sofort reißt sei mal dahin gestellt...aber was beim auto passiert wenn der riemen reißt wisst ihr ja dann jaults auf )

desweiteren muss es zig verschiedene riemen geben für die verschiedenen längen... >>teuer
aber das dürfte den meisten die darüber nachdenken wohl recht egal sein...

aber kaufen kann man die scheinbar als privat person auch nicht und das dürfte doch die bastler hier abschrecken oder nicht?? mich würde es jedenfalls stören, wenn ich sowas grundlegendes nicht selbst machen könnte

den einzigen vorteil den ich sehe ist, es sieht cool aus, wenn einem das genug ist, ok aber sonst sehe ich in der praxis nur nachteile.

evtl. ist das ganze noch etwas leichter als ein ketten gebundener antrieb (ist nur eine vermutung)...aber das gewicht einer roloff wird es sicher nicht wettmachen...
und an einer kettenschaltung wird sich das ganze nur schlecht einsetzen lassen

das es nicht geschmiert werden muss lasse ich für mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gelten.. denn erstens dauert das keine minute und zweitens wird der riemen auch dreckig und dann nutzt er sich auch ab d.h. reinigen wird man ihn wohl auch müssen...

naja neu ist bekanntlich besser....
und zersägte rahmen ftw!!!!

trotzdem hoffe ich bald reichlich carbon drive bilder zusehen  denn wie gesagt optisch machts schon was her ^^ (bzw. ist mal was anderes)


----------



## F.H.S (18. Oktober 2009)

Also -XC-,
deine Kette im Auto läuft im Ölbad, perfekte Bedingungen für eine Kette. Jeder kann sich vorstellen wie lange Nockenwellenketten halten würden, wenn sie wie Zahnriemen auch nur ein wenig der Umwelt ausgesetzt würden - ich glaube dieser Vergleich hinkt doch gewaltig.
Du jagst also lieber 10 Standard Ketten durch, als ein mal den Riemen zu wechseln? Klasse, dabei hast du aber vergessen, dass du mit den Ketten in der Regel auch die Ritzel wechseln musst, was unser Weltumrunder nicht brauchte. Wenn ich also Ketten plus Ritzel wechseln muss, ist der Riemen ganz schnell amortisiert.
"Wenn beim Auto der Riemen reißt" - wieder ein ganz toller Vergleich! Wenn deine Farhradkette reißt, und dass geschieht schlagartig, kann - muss aber nicht - böses passieren. Wenn der Riemen reißt, was bisher noch keinem passiert ist, wird er wahrscheinlich nicht schlagartig reißen sondern verzögert (erst die Karbonfasern und dann die Polyurethan-Ummantelung), quasi mit Vorwarnung. Such dir aus, was du besser findest.
Richtig, es gibt verschiedene Längen. Die haben aber einen Einheitspreis (Tandemriemen weiß ich nicht) und das wird sich zukünftig bei steigender Auswahl wohl nicht ändern.
Also ich bin einer von diesen Bastlern (siehe mein Link) und ich habe meine Teile privat über einen Händler bezogen - dass sollte jedem anderen auch gelingen.
Das das Ding cool aussieht, ist mir piepegal und in der Praxis (gegenüber dir, der keinerlei Erfahrung - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - mit dem Riemen hat) sehe ich bisher nach über 4.000 km nur Vorteile.
Das bei deiner Schnell-Kettenpflege die Ketten/Ritzel lange halten, bezweifle ich. Meine Riemenpflege dauert nur Sekunden mit dem Strahler ohne Drecklumpen und Nachschmieren. In diesen gebrauchsgerechten Zustand kriegst du deine Kette niemals innerhalb einer Minute.
Seinen Rahmen zersägen muss natürlich nur der sparsame Bastler, alle anderen kaufen sich das komplette System von einem der inzwischen vielen Hersteller, die Gates vertreiben.
Interessant auch hier wieder die überaus kritische Stellungnahme eines Bikers, der den Zahnriemen nur vom Hören-Sagen kennt, oder -XC-?
Gruß, FHS


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die freundliche Unterstützung und die fundierten Argumente.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (29. Oktober 2009)

Allen Fans vom Riemenantrieb sei mal folgender recht interessanter Artikel an's Herz gelegt:

http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/vor-und-nachteile-riemenantrieb.php

Der zeigt recht neutral und fachlich fundiert die Vor- und Nachteile des Zahnriemens am Bike auf.


----------



## Schoschi (29. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, ich weiß ja net, ich finde schon dass hier der Riementrieb etwas schlecht gemacht wird. Ist halt wieder so ne Glaubensfrage, also ich würds mir schon ans Bike schrauben denk ich mal. Einige aufgezählte Nachteile gelten doch nur für Leute die technisch nicht versiert sind, ihr Bike nicht selber warten können, und wenn ich mein Rad irgendwo hinstell dann will ich eh nicht haben dass jemand mir seine Pedale draufknallt.
An ein Alltagsrad/Stadthobel das auch Streusalz abkriegt würd ichs nicht draufmachen, aber für nen schicken Tourer ist das bestimmt net schlecht. 
Und es gibt ja nicht nur ein Kettengeräusch beim Treten, auch beim rumhupfen oder Tricksen ist das bestimmt ne coole Sache mit dem Riemen.
Man müsste sowas halt mal Probefahren können...


----------



## sub-xero (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand die Aussage interessant, dass der Zahnriemen es erfordert, dass die beiden Zahnräder, über die der Riemen läuft, exakt in der Flucht sein müssen, da es sonst zu erheblicher Geräuschbildung, starken Reibungsverlusten, und starkem, ungleichmäßigem Verschleiß des Riemens und der Zahnräder kommt.

Diese notwendige Genauigkeit ist bei den gängigen (auch bei den teueren) Rahmen aus der Serienfertigung gar nicht möglich (und sie ist bei normalen Ketten auch völlig unnötig). Das führt dazu, dass Bike-Hersteller beim Ausrichten des Hinterrades dazu gezwungen sind, dieses mit Hilfe von "Verstellbarem-Ausfallende-Gefrickel" schief in den Hinterbau einzusetzen, und die Probleme trotzdem nicht ganz in den Griff zu kriegen sind. Das wirkt sich dann doch ziemlich negativ auf das Fahrverhalten aus.

An sich fand ich den Zahnriemen auf den ersten Blick schon ziemlich cool, aber nüchtern betrachtet sind die Vorteile doch eher vernachlässigbar. Mal ehrlich, wie viel Arbeit macht es, eine Rohloff-Kette einmal im Monat zu ölen? Und die hält ja auch praktisch ewig.


----------



## Gemmi (30. Oktober 2009)

sub-xero schrieb:


> An sich fand ich den Zahnriemen auf den ersten Blick schon ziemlich cool, aber nüchtern betrachtet sind die Vorteile doch eher vernachlässigbar. Mal ehrlich, wie viel Arbeit macht es, eine Rohloff-Kette einmal im Monat zu ölen? Und die hält ja auch praktisch ewig.




Wenn dann auch noch die Wartungsfreie "Teflon-Kette" BCH-93L von BBB auf den Markt kommt, und die auch noch funktioniert, schrumpft der Vorteil des Riemenantriebs weiter zusammen.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Oktober 2009)

Gemmi schrieb:


> Wenn dann auch noch die Wartungsfreie "Teflon-Kette" BCH-93L von BBB auf den Markt kommt, und die auch noch funktioniert, schrumpft der Vorteil des Riemenantriebs weiter zusammen.


----------



## jopo (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es interessant, dass sich bisher alle, die schon einen Zahnriemen benutzen, positiv äussern. 

Dagegen steht leider eine noch grössere Zahl von Dummschwätzern, die mal irgendwann irgendwo was negatives über den Zahnriemen gehört oder gelesen haben (der id-worx-Müll verbreitet sich ja wie eine Lawine) und meinen sie müssten das auch nachplappern.

Wenn ich lese, wie wenig Pflegeaufwand eine Kette angeblich braucht, habe ich wohl jahrelang was falsch gemacht. Und wer meint, dass er kein wartungsarmes Bike braucht, den muss der Zahnriemenantrieb ja nicht interessieren. 

id-worx schreibt: "Wenn man alle ins Felde geführten Vorteile auf ihren tatsächlichen Gehalt abklopft, bleibt aus unserer Sicht vor allem ein Vorteil übrig: der geringere Wartungsbedarf eines Riemenantriebs. Der Riemen muss anders als eine Kette nicht regelmäßig geschmiert werden."

Das ist nur die eine Hälfte, die andere haben sie weggelassen: Der Riemen schmiert, im Gegensatz zur Kette, mich nicht! Nicht bei der Pflege, die er sowieso nicht braucht, nicht an der Wade oder sonstwo beim Fahren, auch nicht beim Radausbau wegen Platten auf der Tour, nicht beim Rad einladen ins Auto, eben NIE!

Wenn man mich fragt, wie sich der Zahnriemenantrieb bemerkbar macht, gibt es nur eine Antwort: Überhaupt nicht! Und das ist das tolle daran!


----------



## sub-xero (30. Oktober 2009)

jopo schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass sich bisher alle, die schon einen Zahnriemen benutzen, positiv äussern.
> 
> Dagegen steht leider eine noch grössere Zahl von Dummschwätzern, die mal irgendwann irgendwo was negatives über den Zahnriemen gehört oder gelesen haben (der id-worx-Müll verbreitet sich ja wie eine Lawine) und meinen sie müssten das auch nachplappern.
> 
> ...



Nunja, ich zähle mich jetzt nicht zu "Dummschwätzern, die Müll nachplappern". Die Argumente von id-worx sind aus technischer Sicht sehr gut nachvollziehbar und logisch. Auch sehe ich keinen Grund, warum diese Leute den Zahnriemen schlechtreden sollten.

Klar, die Vorteile des Pflegeaufwandes beim Zahnriemen, und dass man sich nicht einsaut, verstehe ich schon. Die Frage ist halt, wie schwer diese Vorteile wiegen, wenn man sie im Verhältnis zu den technischen Problemchen, die ein solcher Zahnriemen zwangsläufig hervorruft, sieht.

Da ich niemals mit langen Hosen auf dem Bike fahre, und mich ein Fettschmierer an der Wade nicht umbringt, sind für mich diese Vorteile nicht besonders ausschlaggebend.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn Du Deine Kette nicht täglich durch ein Schlammbad nudelst, hält sich der Pflegeaufwand wirklich sehr in Grenzen. Ich fahre täglich um die 50km (bei jedem Wetter), und ich muss die Kette maximal 1mal pro Woche ölen (bei schlechtem Wetter) und alle 3 Monate mal reinigen. Das ist nun wirklich ein Aufwand im Minutenbereich.


----------



## jopo (30. Oktober 2009)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Klar, die Vorteile des Pflegeaufwandes beim Zahnriemen, und dass man sich nicht einsaut, verstehe ich schon. Die Frage ist halt, wie schwer diese Vorteile wiegen, wenn man sie im Verhältnis zu den technischen Problemchen, die ein solcher Zahnriemen zwangsläufig hervorruft, sieht.


 
Jetzt erklär doch bitte mal, welche "technischen Problemchen" Du meinst, damit ich nicht den Eindruck bekomme, dass Du nur was nachplapperst. Und wenn es "technische Problemchen" gibt, wessen "Problemchen" wären das dann? Deine?

Wenn ein Hersteller das nicht bauen will oder kann, ist das seine Sache. Aber die Argumente dazu, wenn ich als kleiner Bastler den Antrieb an einem Rahmen, der dafür garnicht vorgesehen ist, problemlos zum laufen kriege, sollte man schon mal kritisch betrachten.
Ich habe das "Front-Sprocket" an eine Kurbel geschraubt, die ich zufällig noch rumliegen hatte mit einem Innenlager, das ich zufällig noch rumliegen hatte und "zufällig" habe ich keine Probleme mit irgendwelchem Riemen-Schräglauf, den man mit Schrägstellung des Hinterrades ausgleichen muss und was da sonst noch an Müll gedichtet wird.

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt gerade Dich so anmache, aber es gibt inzwischen einige Threads, in denen das Thema behandelt wird und immer gibt es da so ein paar Schlaumeier, die immer die selben schlechten Argumente aus dem Hut ziehen. Das nervt irgendwann, wenn man selber ein Bike mit so einem Antrieb fährt und nur Vorteile hat.

Das nächste, was kommen muss ist doch: Was machst Du, wenn unterwegs der Zahnriemen reisst? Antwort: ich habe einen Ersatz dabei! Frage: Und das Gewicht, stört Dich das nicht? Antwort: Zwei Zahnriemen (2 x 76 Gramm) wiegen weniger als eine Kette plus Kettennieter!

USW.


PS. Ich würde auch gern wetten, dass ich mein Bike nach einem Zahnriemenriss schneller wieder flott hätte als Du Deins nach einem Kettenriss. Ich garantiere vom Absteigen bis zum Wiederaufsteigen unter zwei Minuten. Und meine Finger wären danach noch sauber!


----------



## F.H.S (30. Oktober 2009)

@ jopo, volle Zustimmung.
Ich gehöre ja auch zu den Bastlern, die es ohne Probleme geschafft haben den Riemen nachzurüsten. Okay, nicht jeder traut sich zu seinen Rahmen aufzusägen und ein Verschlusselement zu bauen. Aber dafür gibt es ja inzwischen genügend Hersteller und Rahmenbauer die das liefern. Das speziell id-worx Probleme bei der Serienherstellung sieht, ist wohl deren Problem. Andere Hersteller haben das Problem anscheinend nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie groß die Toleranz bei den Rahmen von id-worx ist, aber es gibt ja einige Möglichkeiten die Ritzel auf Linie zu bringen ohne komplizierte Verstellmöglichkeiten einbauen zu müssen (klar erfordert das je nachdem einen höheren Montage-Aufwand in der Fertigung - aber das zahlt ja der Kunde über den Aufpreis für den Riemen).
Also da wären: - unterschiedlich breite Innenlager für ganz krasse Abweichungen von mehreren mm (das würde aber schon gegen die Fertigungsqualität von id-worx sprechen) - bei Verwendung einer exzentrischen Innenlageraufnahme (wie auch bei id-worx zu finden) kann das Innenlager nicht nur verdreht sondern auch axial verschoben werden für kleinere Abweichungen bis vielleicht 1-2 mm oder man verwendet entsprechende Distanzunterlegscheiben zwischen Kurbelauslegern und vorderem Ritzel.
Die Lösung das Hinterrad schräg zu stellen ist völliger Blödsinn, da erstens das Bike dann nicht mehr geradeaus fährt (sieht schräg aus, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, wenn man mal hinter einem verzogenen Rahmen oder schräg eingebautem Hinterrad hinterher fährt und bei Geradeausfahrt die Räder versetzt zueinander laufen) und zweitens der Riemen dann immer noch nicht fluchtet. Man würde dann zwar vom hinteren Ritzel aus gesehen die Riemenlinie auf das vordere Ritzel zulaufen sehen, aber für einen einwandfreien Lauf des Riemens müssen neben fluchtenden Ritzeln diese natürlich auch parallel zueinander stehen. Dass gerade id-worx als Kenner der Materie diese dilettantische Einstellvariante in die Diskussion wirft finde ich schon verwunderlich.
Also bei mir war ein breiteres Innenlager nötig und die Feineinstellung erfolgte über die Exzenterverstellung, wo sind da die Probleme?
Ebenso verwundert mich die Aussage von id-worx der vernachlässigten Riemenspannung, was für ein Blödsinn! Wie wohl jeder weiß längen sich Ketten durch Verschleiß und müssen (falls Verschleiß noch akzeptabel) nachgespannt werden. Was passiert im Fall der vernachlässigten Kettenspannung? Richtig, die Kette kann abspringen. Das lieben alle Radler, weswegen sie in der Regel für korrekte Kettenspannung sorgen.
Würde der Riemen abspringen, könnte das tatsächlich zu einer nicht erkennbaren Schädigung des Riemens führen. Der Witz ist aber, dass der Riemen sich über seine Lebensdauer gar nicht längt und somit auch gar nicht nachgespannt werden muss! Wenn durch Verschleiß die Zahnflanken von Riemen und Ritzel allmählich abgetragen werden erhöht sich zwar das Zahnspiel (ohne konkrete Auswirkungen auf den Fahrbetrieb), der Umfang von Riemen und Ritzeln jedoch bleibt unverändert, da es im Zahngrund und den Zahnköpfen keinen merklichen Verschleiß gibt.
Also für mich gibt es bisher kein vernünftiges oder nachvollziehbares Argument gegen den Riementrieb außer der Verwendung in der Großserie, da hier in der Regel aus kalkulatorischen Gründen die notwendigen Einstellarbeiten abgelehnt werden. Allerdings entspringen bis heute alle Räder die eine Speedhub verbaut haben nicht der Großserie.
Gruß vom Praktiker mit über 4500 km Riemenerfahrung


----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2009)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Diese notwendige Genauigkeit ist bei den gängigen (auch bei den teueren) Rahmen aus der Serienfertigung gar nicht möglich (und sie ist bei normalen Ketten auch völlig unnötig). Das führt dazu, dass Bike-Hersteller beim Ausrichten des Hinterrades dazu gezwungen sind, dieses mit Hilfe von "Verstellbarem-Ausfallende-Gefrickel" schief in den Hinterbau einzusetzen, und die Probleme trotzdem nicht ganz in den Griff zu kriegen sind. Das wirkt sich dann doch ziemlich negativ auf das Fahrverhalten aus.



Also Nicolai verbaut bei allen Hardtails mit Option Riementrieb spezielle schmälere Yokes oder wie die Dinger heisen, also da wo die Kettenstreben angeschweißt werden damit man kürzere Tretlagerachsen verbauen kann damit die Kettenlinie, bzw. Riemenlinie passt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die das System anbieten wenn des Zeuch net Hand und Fuß hat.
Und wenn das wirklich so wäre dann würde der Riemen von der vorderen Riemenscheibe nach innen runterwandern da er ja dann nicht fluchtend drüberläuft und nur auf der Aussenseite quasi der Anschlag für den Riemen ist.
Berichtigt mich wenn ich Quatsch erzähle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the-ed (30. Oktober 2009)

klärt mich mal bitte auf, wieso man mit Riemenantrieb die vordere Riemenscheibe weiter innen montieren müsste als mit Kettenantrieb? Die Nabe wird doch hinten nicht schmaler.

Extrem-Beispiel mit Rohloff Speedhub: mit den Standard-Ritzeln hat man eine 54er Kettenlinie. Wie die von einer Riemenscheibe weiter nach innen verschoben werden kann leuchtet mir nicht ein... 

Oder liegt's daran, dass die vordere Riemenscheibe manchmal ziemlich riesig ausfällt?


----------



## fuzzball (30. Oktober 2009)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Nunja, ich zähle mich jetzt nicht zu "Dummschwätzern, die Müll nachplappern". Die Argumente von id-worx sind aus technischer Sicht sehr gut nachvollziehbar und logisch. Auch sehe ich keinen Grund, warum diese Leute den Zahnriemen schlechtreden sollten.
> 
> Klar, die Vorteile des Pflegeaufwandes beim Zahnriemen, und dass man sich nicht einsaut, verstehe ich schon. Die Frage ist halt, wie schwer diese Vorteile wiegen, wenn man sie im Verhältnis zu den technischen Problemchen, die ein solcher Zahnriemen zwangsläufig hervorruft, sieht.
> 
> ...



das schlimme an dem Quatsch den die Jungs von Idworx schreiben ist, dass es rein tatsächlich nichts mit dem Riemen selbst zu tun hat; eine fehlerhafte Montage kann genausogut bei einer Kette passieren, da sind dann noch Schaltauge und Umwerfer betroffen. Die rechtlichen Probleme sind fadenscheinig und sind für einen Anbieter ohne größeren Aufwand beherrschbar.
Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass speziell Idworx derzeit keine Möglichkeit hat CD zu verbauen (wegen der Verwendung von Excenter anstelle von verschiebbaren Ausfallenden) und deswegen verzweifelt versuchen ggf durch fehlende technische Möglichkeiten, durch ein schlechtreden eines Produktes dieses in Verruf zu bringen.
Bisher fährt nur ein Kollege im Bekanntenkreis ein Argon mit CD, dass aber den ganzen Sommer ohne Panne, Wartung und Co; während wir anderen bei der Transalp Tour jeden Abend die Kette,Ritzel und Kassette warten musste hat er sich gemütlich ein Bierchen gegönnt; würde sofort umsteigen, wenn es endlich die Rohloff in einer leichteren Version geben würde.


----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2009)

the-ed schrieb:


> klärt mich mal bitte auf, wieso man mit Riemenantrieb die vordere Riemenscheibe weiter innen montieren müsste als mit Kettenantrieb? Die Nabe wird doch hinten nicht schmaler.
> 
> Extrem-Beispiel mit Rohloff Speedhub: mit den Standard-Ritzeln hat man eine 54er Kettenlinie. Wie die von einer Riemenscheibe weiter nach innen verschoben werden kann leuchtet mir nicht ein...
> 
> Oder liegt's daran, dass die vordere Riemenscheibe manchmal ziemlich riesig ausfällt?



Der Riementrieb ist insgesamt weng breiter, anscheinend wirds da dann weng zu knapp......


----------



## F.H.S (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier die Riemenlinien (Maß CL) für Gates Carbon Drive:









Gruß, FHS


----------



## jopo (31. Oktober 2009)

Na, da habe ich ja was losgetreten. Leider komme ich erst jetzt dazu, die Reaktionen zu lesen.

@fuzzball, am Besten hat mir Dein Beispiel mit der Transalp gefallen. Genau das ist der Punkt! Problemlos, Unauffällig! Nach der Tour stellt man das Bike in die Ecke und für die nächste Tour holt man es wieder hervor. Dazwischen ist nichts, jedenfalls keine Antriebspflege.


----------



## el saltamontes (31. Oktober 2009)

kann das ganze auch nicht so wirklich verstehen. fahre mein riemenbike jetzt seit dem frühjahr, hab es noch nie geputzt (immer nur gewartet, bis der dreck von alleine abfällt), nie gewartet (einen platten gehabt) und es ist nach wie vor mein sorglos-bike. rausnehmen, fahren, wegstellen. mehr dazu hab ich im riemen-thread geschrieben.

das "gefrickel" mit den ausfallern kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. einmal eingestellt, gekontert - und jetzt gilts einfach nur das hinterrad rein oder raus zu tun. (was ich zugegebener maßen erst einmal getan hab - beim platten)

wenn der hersteller das riemenkonzept mit hirn umsetzt, gibt es genau keine nachteile. was ich mir jedoch schon vorstellen kann ist, dass wenn man ein bike nachträglich adaptiert, ohne sich das supergenau überlegt zu haben, da schon probleme auftauchen könnten. aber typen wie k. nicolai oder diverse amerikanische rahmenbauer, die echt herz und hirn in die sache legen, können da schon richtig feine teile hinbruzeln.


----------



## onkel_c (3. November 2009)

man sollte immer berücksichtigen, dass man vom eigenen fahrstil, anspruch nicht auf andere schließen kann. dies bedeutet auch, dass andere sehr wohl probleme haben können. neben gerissenen riemen, macht vor allem mangelnde seitensteifigkeit des rahmens probleme. für leute micht 'dampf' in den beinen ist das ein echtes problem.

wer dem angelsächsischen aufgeschlossen ist und dieses beherrscht sollte mal unter http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=568496&highlight=gates+carbon+drive die erfahrungen einiger user nachlesen.

mtbr ist an gates eh näher dran, als wir in europa. man sollte die kritischen anmerkungen durchaus ernst nehmen!


----------



## utzinator (6. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mal jemand Info geben sich das beim fahren anfühlt?
Also tritt man da wie in ein Gummband ..oder ist das so starr wie ne Kette....(kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)


Gruzz


----------



## el saltamontes (6. November 2009)

utzinator schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mal jemand Info geben sich das beim fahren anfühlt?
> Also tritt man da wie in ein Gummband ..oder ist das so starr wie ne Kette....(kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)
> ...



überhaupt kein unterschied!

@onkel c: ich bin glaub ich auch kein schwacher fahrer, rahmenflex hab ich aber keinen bemerken können. lese eigentlich auch regelmäßig im mtbr, aber so eine häufung von gerissenen riemen hab ich noch nicht entdecken können (hast du da einen link?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.H.S (6. November 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen, der Riemen fühlt sich nicht anders an als eine Kette. Die Zugkräfte werden durch Karbonfasern übertragen. Die sind steifer als Stahl, längen sich unter gleicher Last also noch weniger als Stahl.
Gruß, FHS


----------



## items (6. November 2009)

Servus,
an die Leute, die das Ding schon etwas länger fahren:
Ich habe gehört, das der Gates relativ sensibel auf Dreck reagiert, d.h. dann sehr schnell verschleißt. Ist da was dran? Wie ist es um die Lebensdauer bestellt? Und was kostet ein neuer Riemen?

Grüße u. Danke
items


----------



## breeze (6. November 2009)

Hallo ,

an alle die schon etwas länger den Riemen fahren.
Ich will auch bald zuschlagen , möchte aber vorher noch wissen wie siehts mit dem Verschleiß von den Riemenscheiben aus.
Die sind wenn ich richtig liege aus Alu.
Wenn der Riemen über tausende Kilometer reibt, trägt sich doch das dünne Alu relativ schnell ab ,oder?
Halten die Riemenscheiben dann auch die 15-20tkm?

MFG


----------



## F.H.S (7. November 2009)

Mein Riementrieb hat folgendes gekostet:

Riemen 113 Zähne    55,-
Ritzel vorne 46 Zähne    82,-
Ritzel hinten 19 Zähne 59,-
Zur Schmutzanfälligkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich nicht im Schmodder fahre. Aber nach fast 5000 km kann ich an allen Teilen keinen merklichen Verschleiß erkennen. Ich denke das hintere Ritzel wird relativ lange halten, da es massive Zähne hat die immerhin 11 mm breit sind. Das vordere Ritzel ist zwar wesentlich filigraner, da es am Zahngrund ausgefräst ist, aber die tragenden Zahnflanken stehen voll da und sollten somit auf Grund der größeren Zahnanzahl noch länger halten als die hinteren.
Gruß, FHS


----------



## breeze (7. November 2009)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort.
Das mit dem Verschleiß wäre also in trockenen Tüchern.

Weiß schon jemand, ob es demnächst noch kürzere Riemen und kleinere Ritzel zur Auswahl gibt?
Ich würde gern 46:19 fahren oder besser noch 39:17 (39er Scheibe gibt es ja bereits).
Bei 46:19 ist sonst die Kettenstrebe (440mm) zu lang
und 50:20 ist mir zu groß, da passt allerdings die Kettenstrebe (425mm).

Wenn schon Gewicht sparen, dann eben richtig !!!


----------



## el saltamontes (7. November 2009)

19er ist das kleinste ritzel, und der 113er der kürzeste riemen - sorry!

kennst du den calculator schon?

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/images/uploads/forbikemaker_1253100220.xls

is recht praktisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## utzinator (9. November 2009)

Hm,

probieren waere ja mal interessant.
wo am besten kaufen?
sind die 9 spline Spockets die fuer Shimano Freilaeufe?
oder was macht man auf eine 9 fach-Nabe?


----------



## el saltamontes (9. November 2009)

am besten du rufst direkt beim deutschen vertrieb an: +49 5185 60266-50

9spline = shimano 9f


----------



## jopo (9. November 2009)

onkel_c schrieb:


> man sollte immer berücksichtigen, dass man vom eigenen fahrstil, anspruch nicht auf andere schließen kann. dies bedeutet auch, dass andere sehr wohl probleme haben können. neben gerissenen riemen, macht vor allem mangelnde seitensteifigkeit des rahmens probleme. für leute micht 'dampf' in den beinen ist das ein echtes problem.
> wer dem angelsächsischen aufgeschlossen ist und dieses beherrscht sollte mal unter http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=568496&highlight=gates+carbon+drive die erfahrungen einiger user nachlesen.
> mtbr ist an gates eh näher dran, als wir in europa. man sollte die kritischen anmerkungen durchaus ernst nehmen!


 
Ich habe gedacht, ich warte ein paar Tage, mal sehen was für Reaktionen kommen. Kam nur dies hier:



el saltamontes schrieb:


> @onkel c: ich bin glaub ich auch kein schwacher fahrer, rahmenflex hab ich aber keinen bemerken können. lese eigentlich auch regelmäßig im mtbr, aber so eine häufung von gerissenen riemen hab ich noch nicht entdecken können (hast du da einen link?)


 
Wundert mich aber nicht, das da nicht mehr kam, Märchenonkel_C und seine Schauermärchen zum Riemenantrieb nimmt eben keiner mehr richtig ernst. Und die Frage nach einem Link ist auch noch unbeantwortet.
Was ich immer noch gern wüsste, ist, warum er das alles schreibt, welches Interesse hat er den Antrieb schlechtzureden?

@onkel_c, hattest Du irgendwie die Finger drin bei der Entscheidung von id-worx gegen den Riemenantrieb? Und willst das jetzt rechtfertigen? Irgendwas ist da, da bin ich mir inzwischen sicher, sonst würdest Du nicht alle paar Tage neue Schauermärchen erfinden. Insofern wäre es nur fair, wenn Du das mal offenlegen würdest. Das Du an irgendwelchen Tests beteiligt warst, hast Du ja schon geschrieben. Wer war der Auftraggeber?


----------



## el saltamontes (9. November 2009)

irgendwie kommt mir das vor, wie bei der ganzen 29er-diskussion: die, die ein(s)en haben, geben ihren senf nicht dazu, weil sie damit unterwegs sind (sowie ich jetzt gleich  ), und die, die es schlecht reden habens (meistens) noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## Falco Mille (9. November 2009)

breeze schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> an alle die schon etwas länger den Riemen fahren.
> Ich will auch bald zuschlagen , möchte aber vorher noch wissen wie siehts mit dem Verschleiß von den Riemenscheiben aus.
> ...



Die Riemenscheiben selbst sind zwar aus einer Aluminiumlegierung. Um dem Verschleiß entgegenzuwirken, ist deren Lauffläche mit einer extrem abriebfesten Hartmetallschicht überzogen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## jopo (9. November 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt mir das vor, wie bei der ganzen 29er-diskussion: die, die ein(s)en haben, geben ihren senf nicht dazu, weil sie damit unterwegs sind (sowie ich jetzt gleich  ), und die, die es schlecht reden habens (meistens) noch nicht ausprobiert...


 
Nicht ganz! Onkel_C ist kein Hansi, der nur was dahinplappert oder gar nachplappert. Der ist Inschinör oder so was und in der Fahrradbranche tätig, vielleicht als Gutachter/Berater oder so. Das ist es ja, was mich irritiert, warum polemisiert der so gegen den Zahnriemenantrieb, was hat er davon? Er selber fährt wohl keinen GCD und beruft sich (an anderer Stelle) auf Tests mit verschiedenen Bikes, an denen er beteiligt war, die angeblich zig Probleme aufgezeigt haben. Ich wüsste gern, welche Bikes das waren und wer der Auftraggeber war. Wenn er das nicht sagen darf oder will, sollte er auch sonst einfach mal den Mund halten.
Alle, die einen GatesCarbonDrive haben hier im Forum, äussern sich positiv bzw. begeistert. Ich plane schon das zweite Bike mit GCD. Wenn einer Probleme hätte, könnte er das doch schreiben. Nichts ist einfacher, als ein Bike auf Kette umzurüsten bzw. zurückzurüsten.


----------



## el saltamontes (9. November 2009)

> Onkel_C ist kein Hansi, der nur was dahinplappert oder gar nachplappert.



hab ich nie behauptet! ich hab onkel_c ja auch gar nie erwähnt! 

ehrlicher weise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass sich manche damit schwer tun, viel geld für eine sache ausgegeben zu haben, nur um nachher zugeben zu können, dass das teil es nicht wert war. finde ich schade, genau von solchen erfahrungen profitiert mmn ein forum!

aber jetzt wieder back to topic...


----------



## jopo (9. November 2009)

Ich hatte auch nicht gemeint, dass Du das behauptet hast. Du hattest es nur so verallgemeinert, aber mir geht es eben nicht um die Hansis, sondern um Onkel_C und seine Behauptungen. Das wollte ich nur klarstellen.

"Viel Geld" ist relativ. Ich finde 200 Euro für die drei Antriebsteile eher günstig und das Risiko etwas falsch zu machen mit der Investition eher gering. Sonst hätte ich es wohl nicht gemacht.

Ich finde, wir sind ON TOPIC


----------



## pfädchenfinder (9. November 2009)

@ jopo 

Welche Kraft (oder als Näherung Gewicht) bringt die Spannrolle an den Riemen 
bei deiner Riemen/Fullylösung?
ist das die minimale Spannkraft, damit der Riemen am Ritzel nicht über die Zähne springt?
Wieviel Zähne hat das Ritzel?
Wie verträgt das Riemenblatt Aufsetzter im Vergleich zum Kettenblatt? 
Kann man es im Gelände richten oder ist es eher spröd/hart und bricht?

in meinem hohen Alter fährt man halt gerne eher technische Kurse, als Prügelstrecken,
da muss das Material halt hin und wieder die Fehler der trägen Motorik ausgleichen


----------



## F.H.S (9. November 2009)

Also wenn ich hier im Forum lese was die Leute sich so alles für tolle Sachen an ihre Bikes schrauben um z.B. ein paar Gramm Gewicht einzusparen, um sie ein paar Wochen später durch noch tollere zu ersetzen, finde ich 200 Euro Invest auch nicht wirklich teuer, falls man dann doch unzufrieden wäre - was ich aber als sehr unwahrscheinlich bewerte.
Gruß, FHS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (9. November 2009)

@pfädchenfinder, Du überforderst mich etwas  
Aber stell Deinen Post noch mal in diesen Thread rein, dann kriegst Du dort eine Antwort, hier im Nicolai-Support-Forum sind wir mit Details von meinem Bike wirklich off Topic.

Die Frage, was das Front Sprocket aushält, kann Falco Mille eher beantworten. 
Ich setze mit meinem garantiert nie auf, 185mm Bodenfreiheit genügen mir.


----------



## utzinator (10. November 2009)

Also sicher kann man fuer 204 â¬ einiges an Ketten und Ritzel verheizen...

Wer was exclusives haben will muss halt bluten...
so ist das im Leben 
Lachen und zahlen  )

ich braeuchte 46 / 21...und der 113 er Riemen ist bis Mitte Febuar nicht lieferbar.


----------



## jopo (10. November 2009)

utzinator schrieb:


> Also sicher kann man fuer 204 â¬ einiges an Ketten und Ritzel verheizen... Wer was exclusives haben will muss halt bluten... so ist das im Leben Lachen und zahlen )


 
Du vergisst den Vorteil zu erwÃ¤hnen. Riemen braucht wÃ¤hrend der gesamten Lebensdauer keine Pflege und schmiert nicht rum. Das ist mir schon ein paar â¬uro wert, viel mehr jedenfalls, als ich mit Kette und Ritzel sparen kÃ¶nnte. Die ExklusivitÃ¤t gibt es (noch) umsonst dazu! 



utzinator schrieb:


> Ich braeuchte 46 / 21...und der 113 er Riemen ist bis Mitte Febuar nicht lieferbar.


 
Vielleicht wegen der hohen Nachfrage ??? Irgendwann ist es dann vorbei mit der ExklusivitÃ¤t. FÃ¼r Euch HT-Fahrer jedenfalls. 
Mein Riemen-Fully wird wohl noch einige Zeit exklusiv bleiben


----------



## utzinator (11. November 2009)

hattest Du mal das Frontsprocket gewogen?

46 Zaehne ..


----------



## jopo (11. November 2009)

Front Sprocket 46T, alles bei meinen Fotos.


----------



## utzinator (12. November 2009)

Schluck....

das sieht gut aus....von Gewichtsnachteil kann man da nicht sprechen..ist wirklich Leichtbau!

da geht es meinem Ausfallende wohl bald an´s Aluminium.

gibt es Vorschlaege wo am besten zu schneiden ist ?


----------



## Schoschi (12. November 2009)

utzinator schrieb:


> Schluck....
> 
> das sieht gut aus....von Gewichtsnachteil kann man da nicht sprechen..ist wirklich Leichtbau!
> 
> ...



Na über deinem Ausfallende hast doch ne große Fläche, sogar schon 2 Bohrungen, dazwischen aufgesägt und ne kleine Verbindungsplatte mit Gewinden angefertigt die du mit Senkkopfschrauben auf die Außenseite schraubst............so wär zumindest mein Plan, der dann nur noch funktionieren müsste....


----------



## amnesium (17. November 2009)

Weiß jemand was man für Übersetzungen man mit dem Gates auf dem BMXTB fahren kann? speziell die Kleinste?

adios mari


----------



## el saltamontes (17. November 2009)

Der hilft dir dabei sie zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murphy57 (23. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass speziell Idworx derzeit keine Möglichkeit hat CD zu verbauen (wegen der Verwendung von Excenter anstelle von verschiebbaren Ausfallenden) und deswegen verzweifelt versuchen ggf durch fehlende technische Möglichkeiten, durch ein schlechtreden eines Produktes dieses in Verruf zu bringen.



Moin,
auch ich muss sagen, dass mir die tendenziösen "Argumente" von idworxs komplett verschlossen bleiben. Zum Einen gibt es etliche Anbieter, die ihr QM soweit im Griff haben, dass sie sehr wohl in der Lage sind, Rahmen zu bauen (oder bauen zu lassen), die eine absolute Parallelität zwischen Innenlagerachse und Hinterradachse gewährleisten, zum Teil trotz oder gerade wegen eines Exzenters (vsf fahrradmaufaktur), zum anderen ziehen Vorhaltungen wegen angeblicher Längung des Riemens und damit notwendiger Nachspannmöglichkeit nicht.
Bei Automotoren halten *offen* laufende Riemen trotz erheblich stärkerer Lastwechsel (als beim Fahrrad möglich) und wesentlich grösserer thermischer Belastung durch Kälte-Wärmezyklen derzeit ca. 80000-120000 km, und das bei deutlichst höheren Umfangsgeschwindigkeiten als wir sie auf unseren Rädern erlangen können. Das sind Standzeiten, die wohl kaum ein Fahrrad erzielt......
Wenn die Jungs von idworxs schon etwas kritisieren wollen, sollten sie evtl. bei der von ihnen verwendeten Klemmung des Exzenters anfangen, da gibt es auf dem Markt wesentlich bessere....


----------



## onkel_c (23. November 2009)

Murphy57 schrieb:


> ... Zum Einen gibt es etliche Anbieter, die ihr QM soweit im Griff haben, dass sie sehr wohl in der Lage sind, Rahmen zu bauen (oder bauen zu lassen), *die eine absolute Parallelität* zwischen Innenlagerachse und Hinterradachse gewährleisten



da behaupte ich doch glatt das gegenteil. ebenso wenig wirst du rahmen antreffen, die in allen 3 achsen 'gerade' sind. das geben einerseits die vorrichtungen nicht her, andererseits war dies auch nie notwendig (außer bei gcd, und der aufwand wäre bedeutend höher.




Murphy57 schrieb:


> ... zum anderen ziehen Vorhaltungen wegen angeblicher Längung des Riemens und damit notwendiger Nachspannmöglichkeit nicht.



wieso das? die in der automobil oder motorradbranche eingesetzten riemen (ausnahme harley davidson) sind keine kohlefaserverstärkten riemen. diese haben ein ganz anderes materialverhalten (gummiriemen kevlarverstärkt---> elastischer) und eine völlig andere dimensionierung/auslegung. allein die nw räder, kurbelwellenrad, haben eine x-fache zähnezahl (sicherlich mehr als das doppelte, völlig andere zahneingriffszahlen) gegenüber dem fahrrad. davon ab kann auch ein gut trainierter radfahrer drehmomente von 250Nm (!) aufbringen, wenn auch nur kurzzeitig.

das recken des riemens (wird auch von anderen herstellern aus der industrie angegeben) hängt sicherlich mit dem aufbau zusammen. der riemen ist lediglich kohlefaser verstärkt. diese faser ist umlaufend (sozusagen als schlaufe) im riemen eingearbeitet an einer fixen position. die umgebung ist aber weiterhin 'weich'. bei fahrern mit sehr hohen pedallasten wird die kohlefaserschlaufe  derart gestreckt (gezogen), dass diese sich vermutlich 'einarbeitet'. dies führt zum sogenannten recken. je geringer die gefahrenen pedallasten sind, desto geringer auch die warscheinlichkeit des reckens. der radfahrer fährt nunmal mit sehr unterschiedlichen lasten. die fahrweisen könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein. allein deshalb sind a/b vergleiche mehr als schwierig. aufklärung schafft hier nur ein prüfstand, der soetwas gezielt prüfen kann. aber das steht bis jetzt aus, soviel ich weiss. [/QUOTE]




Murphy57 schrieb:


> Bei Automotoren halten *offen* laufende Riemen trotz erheblich stärkerer Lastwechsel (als beim Fahrrad möglich) und wesentlich grösserer thermischer Belastung durch Kälte-Wärmezyklen derzeit ca. 80000-120000 km, und das bei deutlichst höheren Umfangsgeschwindigkeiten als wir sie auf unseren Rädern erlangen können. Das sind Standzeiten, die wohl kaum ein Fahrrad erzielt......
> Wenn die Jungs von idworxs schon etwas kritisieren wollen, sollten sie evtl. bei der von ihnen verwendeten Klemmung des Exzenters anfangen, da gibt es auf dem Markt wesentlich bessere....



ich persönlich halte nichts von derart vergleichen, da solche systeme seltenst übertragbar sind. du kannst den gates riemen nicht mit den in der automobilbranche eingestzten riemen vergleichen.
allein die dimensionierungen sind beim automobil ganz andere, das gewicht hat nicht den stellenwert wie beim fahrrad, anderes material ... das fahrrad (und die lasten im speziellen) ist ein komplexes system und wird oft unterschätzt! 
ein bekannter von mir fährt an seinem motorrad einen riemen. auch dieser muss nachgespannt werden und er weiß, dass der 'kavalierstart' für den riemen tödlich sein kann. solche erfahrungen lassen sich auch im netz nachlesen.

carbonfasern sind zudem thermisch sehr gut leitfähig. sie besitzen in längsrichtung einen negativen wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten. bei erwärmung werden sie deswegen kürzer und dicker. allein deshalb ist der einsatz beim automobil nicht sinnvoll, es sei denn man könnte die längenänderung mit einer spannvorrichtung ausgleichen. spannrollen sind aber in der regel fix.
beim fahrrad kann das auch noch spannend werden. angenommen das bike 'parkt' bei lauschigen +20°C im Keller (mit korrekter spannung) und man will im winter bei -15°c eine runde drehen, ... wer weiß. versuch macht klug.


----------



## jopo (23. November 2009)

Murphy57 schrieb:


> ......... die eine absolute Parallelität zwischen Innenlagerachse und Hinterradachse gewährleisten ....


 
Tja, Murphy, da hast Du dem Onkel eine Steilvorlage geliefert, die er sich nicht entgehen lassen konnte. Hättest Du statt "absolute Parallelität" "ausreichende Parallelität" geschrieben, was Du vermutlich auch gemeint hast, wäre Dir das erspart geblieben. Was so ein kleines Wort auslösen kann, ist wirklich toll. Und der wirft mir mangelnde Toleranz vor.

Mit dem Rest hat er vermutlich recht, ich würde den GCD nicht mit Zahnriemen am Auto oder Motorrad vergleichen. 
Wie das Verhalten des Riemens im Winter ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. November 2009)

@onkel  eine Temperaturspanne von -15° bis +20° =35° ist im technischen Einsatz mit Verlaub "peng".
Ach ja der Zahnriemen, aufzucht und hege, Grundlagen dazu TU Dresden und Hersteller infos von den "führenden Herstellern" Gates, ContiTech und Bando. 
Die Zugstränge waren früher aus Stahl jetzt setzt man Kevlar, Carbon usw ein je nach  Anwendungseignung.


----------



## utzinator (24. November 2009)

moinsen,-

hier mal meine Testversion von Gates im Hardtail.

(die Pulleys sind noch immer nicht da)


----------



## onkel_c (24. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @onkel  eine Temperaturspanne von -15° bis +20° =35° ist im technischen Einsatz mit Verlaub "peng".



da hast du natürlich recht. die längenänderung dürfte sich gerade mal im hundertsel bereich abspielen...
ja die conti tech seite ist sehr empfehlenswert, gerade auch wenn es um die auslegung von riementrieben geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.H.S (24. November 2009)

@ utzinator
Wenn ich das auf deinen Bildern richtig erkenne, ist der Sägespalt noch offen. Somit gehen bei jedem Schlagloch die vollen Druckkräfte auf die Sitzstrebe als Scherkräfte in die Verschraubung deiner Verschlussplatte und wahrscheinlich wird es dir gelingen die M5? Schräubchen abzuscheren. Du solltest also auf jeden Fall die Rahmenöffnung nicht nur Kraftschlüssig sondern Formschlüssig gestalten. Es ist also angeraten, den Spalt mit einem exakt passendem und verliersicherem Zwischenstück zu schließen.
Gruß, FHS


----------



## utzinator (24. November 2009)

jo fhs...haste Recht

ich wollte nen Alublech Streifen mit Epoxykleber auf eine Seite des Schnittes kleben..

nen Streifen mit unterschrauben geht ja nicht so richtig.

es sind 4 x M6 Schrauben und die Platte stützt sich noch einmal an dem verstellbaren Ausfallende ab.


----------



## Framekiller (24. November 2009)

@ utzinator 
 Du hast also wirklich den Rahmen aufgesägt um den Riemen eintubauen
 Das ist völlig krank aber ich liebe kranke Leute
 Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen an dem du dich da vergehst?


----------



## utzinator (24. November 2009)

das ist ein Chaka Rahmen fuer Rohloff 

169  Kracher...kann man auch mal verschmerzen


----------



## Framekiller (24. November 2009)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt das du nichts edles zersägst, wobei diese Chaka Rahmen für den Kurs echt supi sind. Bin mal gespannt wie lange deine Konstruktion den harten Alltag überlebt.


----------



## F.H.S (24. November 2009)

Ob der Kleber die Schlagbelastung auf Dauer aushält, solltest du dann öfter mal kontrollieren, evtl. macht sich das Blech nämlich selbstständig. Das könntest du auch dadurch verhindern, dass das Blech vorne und hinten jeweils etwas über den Schnitt hinaussteht und umgeknickt ist. Dadurch würde eine Vor- und Rückwärtsbewegung verhindert. Ein Wandern in Achsrichtung der Nabe, also seitlich, könntest du dann noch über entsprechende Unterlegscheiben der äußeren M6 Schrauben verhindern, die dazu den Schnitt abdecken müssten.
Gruß, FHS


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. November 2009)

@utzinator
eigentlich hast du, vielleicht auch unbewusst, Senkkopfschrauben genommen, damit ändert sich die, für Schrauben ungünstige Scherbelastung, auf eine schraubenfreundliche Zugbelastung. Somit reicht Locktite. 
Allerdings gilt immer "Die Praxis erlaubt keine Rechenfehler"


----------



## F.H.S (25. November 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @utzinator
> eigentlich hast du, vielleicht auch unbewusst, Senkkopfschrauben genommen, damit ändert sich die, für Schrauben ungünstige Scherbelastung, auf eine schraubenfreundliche Zugbelastung. Somit reicht Locktite.
> Allerdings gilt immer "Die Praxis erlaubt keine Rechenfehler"



Was hat denn bitte die Form des Schraubenkopfs mit der Scherbelastung der Schraube zu tun? Das musst du mir mal näher erklären.
Gruß, FHS


----------



## F.H.S (29. November 2009)

Wer immer schon mal wissen wollte wie ein GCD von innen aussieht, hier:







Gruß, FHS


----------



## el saltamontes (29. November 2009)

wie kams dazu? oder hast du ihn einfach aufgeschnitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.H.S (29. November 2009)

Klar, da der Riemen ja eh nichts taugt hab ich ihn kleingehackt 

Also onkel_c war so frei mir ein Stück zukommen zu lassen, wir suchen weiterhin nach der Antwort für eine Längung des Riemens unter sehr hohen Zugbelastungen.

Gruß, FHS


----------



## Masquerader (19. Mai 2011)

*threadentstaub* wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle stand zu gcd bei euch? bei fhs hab ich ein cd bike in der gallerie entdeckt und was mich auch fasziniert: bei jeder diskussion sind die befürworter die, die es getestet haben und die, die dagegen sind, haben oft nur was gehört oder sind von der theorie her darauf gekommen, dass das nichts ist.

ich selbst fahre meinen cd auf einem singlespeed. da ich anfänglich viel zu wenig spannung drauf hatte, ist mir der riemen über das ritzel gesprungen. ich gehe davon aus, dass er da nachhaltig schaden genommen hat, da er sich ab dann binnen einer woche extrem gelängt hat. 

ich habe mir dann einen neuen (gleich mit größerem sprocket) genommen und seit dem fahre ich problemlos.

hinsichtlich des parallelen rahmenbaus kann ich sagen, dass bei meinem neu bestellten sprocket auch unterlegscheiben dabei waren - womöglich, um solche differenzen auszugleichen? fakt ist, dass ich mir einbilde, an einer stelle der kurbelumdrehung etwas mehr wiederstand zu haben als anderswo. leider weiß ich dadurch auch nicht, wo ich unterlegscheiben eventuell unterlegen sollte :-( sonst läuft der riemen nämlich durchweg mittig...

gruß


----------



## gonzoburg (9. Februar 2014)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei kalten, matschingen, sandigen und nassen Bedingungen?
Meine erste Ausfahrt in diesen war eher ernüchtern.
Ich bin keine 10m gefahren, plötzlich blockierte der Antrieb. Ich konnte die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen. Der Riemen war leicht mit sandigem Matsch überzogen, vor allem in der Nut. Ich versuchte mit den Handschuhenden den gröbsten Dreck zu entfernen. Danach war die Kurbel zwar wieder drehbar doch es knistere und knackte sehr laut. Ich hab die Tour abgebrochen und das Bike heimgeschoben. Nach der Reinigung lief der Antrieb wieder gut. Ein leicht malendes Geräuch leider blieb...


----------



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2014)

Keinerlei Probleme bisher. Außer ein kurzzeitiges quietschen.


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2014)

Tja... son Riemen ist schon ne feine Sache 





sorry für OT.... musste aber sein


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2014)

gonzoburg schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei kalten, matschingen, sandigen und nassen Bedingungen?
> Meine erste Ausfahrt in diesen war eher ernüchtern.
> Ich bin keine 10m gefahren, plötzlich blockierte der Antrieb. Ich konnte die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen. Der Riemen war leicht mit sandigem Matsch überzogen, vor allem in der Nut. Ich versuchte mit den Handschuhenden den gröbsten Dreck zu entfernen. Danach war die Kurbel zwar wieder drehbar doch es knistere und knackte sehr laut. Ich hab die Tour abgebrochen und das Bike heimgeschoben. Nach der Reinigung lief der Antrieb wieder gut. Ein leicht malendes Geräuch leider blieb...



Ich habe den Riemen seit ca. vier Jahren mit Paraffin eingerieben. Das schließt die Poren und verhindert, dass sich grober Dreck festsetzt. Das mahlende Geräusch bekommst Du damit sicher auch weg.
Wenn Du kein reines Paraffin hast, geht Wachs, zum Beispiel von einem Teelicht, sicher auch. Einfach Teelicht auf der Heizung anwärmen, damit es nicht zu hart ist. Dann Teelicht auf den Riemen drücken und die Kurbel drehen.


----------



## Raggaman (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, ich wollte mal paar fragen los werden zu Thema Carbon drive. Ich fahre ein Pinion 1.18 Kettenangetrieben mit (30/22), da dies für mich sich als beste lösung herausgefunden hat, würde aber gerne zu carbon drive wechseln. Auf der Gates website gibts es ein spezielles Pinion ritzel 32T für vorne das könnte ich dann ja mit dem 22T ritzel kombenieren, nun meine frage sind die gates ritzel das selbe wie normale ritzel sprich wenn ich gates spezifisch 32/22 fahre wäre es das gleiche wie ich im moment fahre oder muss man sich das anpassen.


----------



## ONE78 (22. Oktober 2014)

Also ich verstehe die frage nicht!


----------



## Raggaman (22. Oktober 2014)

Bekomme ich mit den gates ritzeln die gleiche übersetzung wie mit den Pinion ritzeln...,da laut den gates rechner liegt das vorder ritzel zwischen 39-42T und am HR sind es 26T, daher meine frage wenn gates so einen grossen unterscheit macht wie kann ich dann meine alte bzw jetztige übersetzung beibehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (22. Oktober 2014)

du erhaelts (fast) die selbe ueberstzung, wenn das verhaeltnis von kettenblatt zu ritzel also 30:22 = 1,36 dem von riemenscheibe zu ritzel entspricht, also 39:26=1,5.
Bei dieser kombi wird die übersetzung etwas länger, sprich schneller


----------

